# Haunted Radio (06/18/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Rob Zombie's Great American Nightmare, Syfy's Twilight Zone Fourth of July Marathon, Syfy's Sharknado Week, ABC's Great Fright Fight, Horrific FX, and more!!

Then, the Freek returns with an all new tale of terror on "Retched Radio" as he brings you the story of a woman's brother who returns from the dead to warn away evil from the house of Waverly, in a tale called, "The Warning!" All of this and so much more on the June 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

